# Roche Aviva Combo meter battery problem



## m1dnc (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been having a problem with using the batteries supplied by Roche ( Energizer Lithium AAA) in my meter. In particular, when I use these batteries it's difficult to turn on the meter and each time it starts I have to confirm the date/time - just like a re-start with fresh batteries. It is fine with Duracell AAA's.

I spoke to someone in the Roche support team yesterday and she said it was a known problem with these batteries and suggested a work around - bend the copper battery contacts out a bit so that they make better contact. I've tried that but it doesn't make a lot of difference.

Has anyone else had this problem and found a lasting solution?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

There seems to be a general design fault with many Accu Chek meters  - problems with them, including the combo are mentioned in this thread:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=29288

Looks like you might need a replacement


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 7, 2012)

m1dnc said:


> I've been having a problem with using the batteries supplied by Roche ( Energizer Lithium AAA) in my meter. In particular, when I use these batteries it's difficult to turn on the meter and each time it starts I have to confirm the date/time - just like a re-start with fresh batteries. It is fine with Duracell AAA's.
> 
> I spoke to someone in the Roche support team yesterday and she said it was a known problem with these batteries and suggested a work around - bend the copper battery contacts out a bit so that they make better contact. I've tried that but it doesn't make a lot of difference.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem and found a lasting solution?



weird....thought it was just mine that did that.....only started doing it a couple of months ago. Was fine for over a year.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh don't tell me that, coming up to a year now, having had a naff one to begin with, not the batteries though that time.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 8, 2012)

I've had my combo meter for 19months and no problems with it...

I do find as the battery drains, the whole meter slows down..


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 9, 2012)

I spoke to Roche this morning. They are sending a replacement meter. Let's hope that solves the problem.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you know how to 'Pair' it with your pump and vice-versa? - if not they won't work together.

You need the numbers off the backs of both of them to enter then each into the other.  can't recall what else or which buttons.


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 9, 2012)

.....mine sometimes turns itself off just after I have deposited some blood on the strip.....super annoying!....and then have to retest....do I not prick my fingers enough! .......has been working ok again the last week or so though.


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 9, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Do you know how to 'Pair' it with your pump and vice-versa? - if not they won't work together.
> 
> You need the numbers off the backs of both of them to enter then each into the other.  can't recall what else or which buttons.



I was told they would send me complete instructions for setting up the replacement meter with my pump. I will also need to transfer across all my existing meter settings - mainly bolus advice settings, I assume.

If I get stuck, they said to ring the support line and they will talk me through everything that will be needed.

I think this is going to be a pain in the b*m; but then so's the fault with my present meter.


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 9, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> .....mine sometimes turns itself off just after I have deposited some blood on the strip.....super annoying!....and then have to retest....do I not prick my fingers enough! .......has been working ok again the last week or so though.



I've had that too with an older Accu-Chek meter before I started on the pump. I thought it was me being too slow to apply the sample.


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 10, 2012)

Excellent service from Roche. New meter arrived at 08:30 this morning.

Paired with pump and now all set up. The process wasn't as bad as I thought it would be; Roche sent detailed instructions for the pairing process and a checklist for transferring across the meter settings. Took me about 20 mins max.

Bearing in mind some comments that I made on another thread about the reproducibility of meter test results, I thought I'd do a simultaneous test on each meter to see how the results compare. Upshot: 8.0 on the new meter compared to 8.2 on the old. I know the results from one comparison are not really very significant, but these results are reassuringly close.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2012)

Good (they didn't send instructions with mine!) - but then I had it delivered to my DSN because I was going to be of no fixed abode for the next month so couldn't have it delivered to me.  (We were literally about to set off on a touring holiday)

That's a goos result, very close.  I've done it with the Combo and the Nano I have as a spare and have had similar results  (actually I have 2 Nanos, had to have the 2nd to go on that holiday - DSN went in on a Sunday morning and met us at Rugby just after we'd set off from home on hols - how bout that for NHS service then?)


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 11, 2012)

I phoned Roche yesterday to tell them about my irritations with occasional lack of bluetooth, switching itself off after turning on mid test and asking to confirm date and time. Their response was to bend the copper contacts back slightly and if I get further problems they will send me a new meter.......tried what they suggested and it seems to be working properly...so far!


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 16, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> I phoned Roche yesterday to tell them about my irritations with occasional lack of bluetooth, switching itself off after turning on mid test and asking to confirm date and time. Their response was to bend the copper contacts back slightly and if I get further problems they will send me a new meter.......tried what they suggested and it seems to be working properly...so far!



Their response was a good one.....still no problems! .....yet!


----------



## grandma (Jul 23, 2012)

had the same problum with the meater  only been on the pume since Jan. snd Roach as you say have been very good sent a new one out right away as you I thought it was the battries they wasr only lasting a few days but they said it was an internal electronic err. but the new one is ok


----------

